#ubuntu-mk 2010-11-23
<arangel> ќе го кикнам
#ubuntu-mk 2010-11-25
<damjan> !utime
<damjan> !uptime
<erlbot--> 29 days, 2 hours, 56 minutes and 39 seconds | memory: 5683.696 kb
#ubuntu-mk 2010-11-26
<damjan> !uptime
<erlbot--> 29 days, 19 hours, 10 minutes and 58 seconds | memory: 5604.48 kb
